# Franken Tractor ID Help needed



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello, I was recently given a tractor and the steering ram is gone (broken).

I need to order one. because the one I did order was too short.

at this point I am trying to figure out what the make and model is. everything is covered in paint and next to impossible for me to ID.

I was half hoping someone would be able to point me in the right direction with a MAKE, Model , and maybe even manual / Service / Parts man.


ANY insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like an International. Maybe a 706? I don't really know Internationals, and it is hard to tell much when most if it is hiding behind the loader.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I was leaning towards a Long


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

I am going to be out at the house tommorow where I have it stored, can I take any specific pictures to aid in the info?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Look at an location for the long and the 760. If you can find the serial number, identifying it should be a piece of cake. Might be a brand logo on a gauge. Even a shift pattern might help with the ID. Get shots of the engine too.


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

So took some pictures and it looks like a Renault. Not 100% sure. But there is a logo on the front.


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

Make


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry can't help you on the ID.
Could you make out all the lettering under the white paint?
Good sized external hydraulic pump for the loader.
And you have some excellent chains on her they are some of the best ones made.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

551s?




the 4x4 is an option.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/004/3/1/4310-renault-551s.html


high pressure hydraulic filtration is a bit unusual.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

551-4, or from that series?
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/ef/cc/3f/efcc3ffa28a8ed8881acdba25bc6d757.jpg
https://www.werktuigen.nl/afbeeldingen/models/39175/2/renault-551-4.jpg
https://www.tractorbook.de/traktoren/renault/#Anker9


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

filter looks to be a suction filter, hose clamps on the hose feeding it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

LouNY said:


> filter looks to be a suction filter, hose clamps on the hose feeding it.


That sounds like a recipe for cavitation. If it is a suction filter, I would move it. Suction strainers are generally 100 mesh or 125 micron, and even those are going out of style. If the filter is fine than that, I'd lose it. If it's that course, is it really going to do any good?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

All my newer stuff seems to have a 25 micron suction filter and many have a 10 micron return filter a couple have 25 micron return filters


----------



## sonnydaze (Jan 2, 2020)

Groo said:


> Looks like an International. Maybe a 706? I don't really know Internationals, and it is hard to tell much when most if it is hiding behind the loader.


It's not an International although it does resemble some of the IH utility models. The grill is different. The IH 706 was a much taller tractor and seldom found with 4wd. It is similar to a Long but the controls, instrumentation and battery placement are different from a Long. I'd have to concur from the faded lettering that it is a Renault. If you can find a manual it might be written in French.


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

wow, sorry but I thought everyone gave up, I stopped getting notifications 

I am in the middle of a house rebuild so this is a side project. but I love all the help I am getting.

with luck, i will be able to bring it indoors for the winter. assuming my house is done on time.

i really need to figure out this steering piston.


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

so maybe I can ask the question a little differently.

would there be someplace I can call or email to get parts ordered?

I have the old piston, I am thinking if I could just tell someone its 16" long, maybe they can send me a screenshot?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

You can get a 16" stroke cylinder tons of places.
You could also just bring what you haveto a cylinder shop.

We quit responding because I believe I answered your question. 551 check the engine to see if it's the right one.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

There should be a plate near a fuses/connections arrangement on the firewall:
https://www.manuel-tracteur.info/so...ault_551_651/guide_renault_551_651-page-3.jpg
https://www.manuel-tracteur.info/so.../LivretEntretienRenault551s-551-4s-page-3.jpg

We do not know if it is a 551-4 or 551-4S (or even from those series). If it is, there seems to be different cylinders to choose from, and that the cylinder for 551-4 is hard to find:
https://www.vente-pieces-detachees.fr/834-renault-claas-serie-500#/page-3
https://www.prodealcenter.fr/cat/di...laas/verin-de-direction-et-piece-connexe.html
You do not know if the excisting cylinder is the correct one. If you find some information about the correct dimensions, you should be able to get a "standard" cylinder that will work.


I bet you can get help in English, with identification and advices on this French forum:
http://atr-agri.superforum.fr/

Register at:
http://atr-agri.superforum.fr/register

Check the two boxes and hit the "J'accepte le règlement" (I accept the terms) button.
then:
Nom d'utilisateur = User Name
Adresse e-mail = Your email address
Mot de passe = Password

Post your pictures and questions in this section:
http://atr-agri.superforum.fr/f13-r...466s-681s7491-94751s7501-04-y-compris-serie-s

And please, come back and report.


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

Sorry I didn't think you guys stopped helping, only I never got messages from the forums saying more messages had been posted.



Groo said:


> You can get a 16" stroke cylinder tons of places.
> You could also just bring what you haveto a cylinder shop.
> 
> We quit responding because I believe I answered your question. 551 check the engine to see if it's the right one.


----------



## stephen zumbach (Jul 30, 2020)

Kool. Going to go looking for a fuse box it seems.


Hacke said:


> There should be a plate near a fuses/connections arrangement on the firewall:
> https://www.manuel-tracteur.info/so...ault_551_651/guide_renault_551_651-page-3.jpg
> https://www.manuel-tracteur.info/so.../LivretEntretienRenault551s-551-4s-page-3.jpg
> 
> ...





stephen zumbach said:


> Sorry I didn't think you guys stopped helping, only I never got messages from the forums saying more messages had been posted.


----------

